# Saarbrücken 05



## R-I-P (13. Februar 2005)

Tach.

Nur ma ne Frage:
Wer kommt dieses Jahr zum Indoortrial in Saarbrücken??

______________________________________

trial on

www.7trial.de


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Februar 2005)

me, myself and I zu 80%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

Ich komm mit 3 oder 4 mann,zu 99,999999999%

mfg
PS: wer fährt von euch den mit?


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Februar 2005)

ich komm mit der frau und bis unter die zähne bewaffnet. muss mich doch mal nach meinem bike umschauen!


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (13. Februar 2005)

Ich komme auch
und fahre bei der Juniorenspur mit 

mfg Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2005)

Ich bin bei der Elite am Start...


----------



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

net schlecht Robi...... dein Rahmen lebt übrigens noch. würde gern bei masters mitfahren hab aber leider keine lizenz mehr. weis einer von euch wo ich schnell eine herkriege, meinen alten verein gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## Heizerer2000 (13. Februar 2005)

Ich komme auch,weiss einervielleicht näheres,wann z.B Start ist.Es dauert glaube ich auch 2 Tage oder,wenn ja gibts in der Nähe auch ein bezahlbares Hotel oder so.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

in SB gibt hunderte von bezahlbaren hotels, kommt nur darauf an was bezahlbar für dich ist


----------



## Heizerer2000 (13. Februar 2005)

Meinte mit bezahlbar nicht gerade das Sheraton wo ich normal absteige  
Komme wahrscheinlich mit der ganzen Familie.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. Februar 2005)

ich komm auch 
fahr elite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. Februar 2005)

werde junioren rocken....


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. Februar 2005)

@schlingsi

diefrau?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Februar 2005)

Wir kommen auch..... Discos haben wir ja letzes Jahr schon unter die Lupe genommen... werd auch mal in der Elite gucken wie da die Luft ist 
ich und meine Höhen-Angst.. lol


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Februar 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi
> 
> diefrau?



genau diese eine...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Februar 2005)

Würde gerne starten, nur so wie es aussieht, darf ich nicht starten. toll, ne?
so viel zum thema: "warum gibt es nicht mehr trialer" , echt toll sowas.
Ja richtig gehört, ich darf nciht starten, weil es eine regel gibt, die besagt, dass nur 12 fahrer pro nation, und pro klasse starten dürfen, und da 18 fahrer aus D in der klasse Elite gemeldet waren, mussten 6 die schlechte nachricht über sich ergehen lassen. das hat nichts mit dem ausrichter zu tun, der noch genug platz hätte und alle gemeldet fahrer hätte starten lassen  , sondern es liegt einfach am eurocup-shitt. echt zum kotzen. echt geil sowas. Naja hat auch seine Vorteile, das motivierte training selbst bei schlechtem Wetter kann ich mir wenigstens sparen...
naja genug schlechte laune verteilt.
falls nicht noch jem. abspringt oder absagt, werde ich auch wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, weil wenn ich mir das angucken muss, ohne fahren zu dürfen, raste ich aus. musste das letztes jahr schonmal durchmachen, nur letztes jahr war ich krank...
Klasse.
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Februar 2005)

ey Dancing  Queen...allein schon wegen der Disco nacht kommst du gefälligst....sonst ziehe ich dir die Ohren lang...hab sogar ein Plätzchen wo du for free schlafen kannst... Aramis und Matze wissen was ich mein.,,,.. hey Max...Kopf hoch...ich gib ein aus.... Tequila bis zum abwinken...

MfG

Dr Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. Februar 2005)

qualifizir dich lieber statt nur ans saufen zu denken  

@max : kopf hoch 
willst dir den e-cup doch nicht entgehen lassen?
wenn du glück hast springtnoch jemand kurzfristig ab.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2005)

Unter den 6 die nicht starten dürfen sind 4 von uns Dresdnern...kann das nachvollziehen MAX.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Februar 2005)

schimpf doch nicht immer mit mir...bin sensibel...werd mein bestes geben....


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ey Dancing  Queen...allein schon wegen der Disco nacht kommst du gefälligst....sonst ziehe ich dir die Ohren lang...hab sogar ein Plätzchen wo du for free schlafen kannst... Aramis und Matze wissen was ich mein.,,,.. hey Max...Kopf hoch...ich gib ein aus.... Tequila bis zum abwinken...
> 
> MfG
> 
> Dr Sommer



Also da möchte ich auch nen comment abgeben!

Jungs, versucht definitiv nach Saarbrücken zu fahren, auch wenn ihr dort net an den Start geht. Das ganze drumherum um den eigentlich schon saugeilen Contest ist der wahnsinn. Alle haben Spaß und damit meine ich wirklich alle! 
Zumal es diesmal ein ausgeschriebener Europacup ist und UCI/BDR bestimmt ordentlich Geld reinfließen lassen 

Und das Plätzchen 4free ist für dieses WE auch die perkfekte Unterkunft! War wirklich saugeil mit Dr. Sommer und Co vor nem Jahr 

Ich weiß wovon ich spreche und ich weiß wie sehr ich mich in den Arsch beißen werde, weil ich net runterkommen kann [mein Rad is erst vorigen Freitag fertig geworden und somit stehe ich seit Oktober 2004 das 1. Mal wieder aufm Bike + muss Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten!], aber dann macht ihr net den gleichen Fehler!

Ich wünsche allen die hinfahren saumäßig viel fun! Habt Spaß, macht was draus und gebt euer bestes!

ciao
matze


----------



## ringo667 (14. Februar 2005)

Kann maqn denn das Rad mitnehmen??
Gibt es Möglichkeiten am Rande der Veranstaltung in der Halle auf ein paar künstlichen Hindernissen rumzureiten?


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Februar 2005)

ja im trainingsbereich kann jeder fahren!


----------



## biketrialer (14. Februar 2005)

ich habe leider auch keine zeit......aber egal saarbrücken is auch nicht alles
toto


----------



## Koxxfreak (14. Februar 2005)

Bin auch dabei fahre Elite.  
Geil cityTRIAL also wenn das nicht einer meiner Spezialitäten ist  
Hab auch wieder neue teile am radel könnt ihr euch dann ja mal angucken


----------



## papeya (16. Februar 2005)

besteht die Möglichkeit in Saarbrücken ein trialbike zu kaufen?


----------



## tobsen (16. Februar 2005)

letztes jahr war der jan mit einigen bikes da.
frag doch ma nach... http://www.trialmarkt.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (16. Februar 2005)

Ribo Schuhe oder Coust Pads verkauft dort niemand oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Februar 2005)

ich frag hans mal


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Ribo Schuhe oder Coust Pads verkauft dort niemand oder?


ich verkaufe 1 paar für 27....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Februar 2005)

wann is das genau?

is das weit von flughafen weg?


----------



## isah (17. Februar 2005)

@trialmarkt.de

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/pg_21.html -- sind glaub ich alle termine



> 26-27.02.05


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Februar 2005)

papeya schrieb:
			
		

> besteht die Möglichkeit in Saarbrücken ein trialbike zu kaufen?



Aber klar doch!!! der Jan Göhrig und der Lorenz Hoffmann sind vor Ort mit fetten Ständen.....


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (18. Februar 2005)

Beim Aufbau der Sektionen ist am WE noch Unterstützung erwünscht. 

Fahrer können ebenfalls helfen!!! Es stimmt nicht, dass das nicht geht. Es ist nur so, dass die Fahrer bei der Gestaltung der Sektionen nicht mitreden dürfen und dass niemand probefahren darf. Es gibt dort sehr viel zu tun, auch genug Dinge bei denen sich ein Fahrer keinen Vorteil verschafft.

So hat mir das der Joachim Jäckel heute um 14:00 Uhr erklärt. Die Aussage, dass Fahrer nicht helfen dürfen hatte er im Kontext mit der Sektionsgestaltung gemacht. Das ist ja aber sowieso klar.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Februar 2005)

@ringo
Simon und Ich wir kommen auch sicher und der Phil glaub auch !?
Ja mal ne Frage zu der Übernachtung 4 free. is da noch was frei bei wem ist das  oder wie läufts ab, ansonsten müssten wir in eine Jugendherberge oder halt n billiges Hotel. Simon kommt mit seinem Vinco und ich mit meinem Python 04.
Ja und der Jan kommt auch, hab ihn gestern gefragt. Mit einem netten Stand natürlich, also bringt Geld mit 

Wär echt cool wenn das mit dem gratis übernachten funktionieren würde, da die Zugfahrt (5 Std.) ja schon teuer genug ist!


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Februar 2005)

also zum thema lizenzkontrolle

man kann auch erst samstag seine lizenz zeigen muss nicht schon freitags da sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2005)

fein fein, danke für die termine.

ich werd leider nicht dabei sein....dafür aber 1.+2. lauf ndm und 1+2 lauf DM 20" =)


----------



## ecols (20. Februar 2005)

Hat nicht irgendwer (ich glaub der Ralf oder so) mal was von einer "Forumswand" "Treffpunkt"-Aktion gepostet?
was wird denn jetzt damit? Is ja nimmer lang hin..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (20. Februar 2005)

Frage zu der Übernachtung 4 free. is da noch was frei ? bei wem ist das ? oder wie läufts ab, ansonsten müssten wir in eine Jugendherberge oder halt n billiges Hotel nehmen !?


----------



## Scrat (21. Februar 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nicht irgendwer (ich glaub der Ralf oder so) mal was von einer "Forumswand" "Treffpunkt"-Aktion gepostet?
> was wird denn jetzt damit? Is ja nimmer lang hin..



Also, 'ne Stellwand ist auf jeden Fall dafür reserviert. Irgendwie werden wir uns schon finden 

@häsle: Wann kommt ihr nach SB? Freitags abends schon, oder erst Samstags?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hopserhäsle (21. Februar 2005)

ohhh ne bissl blöd. also wir können nicht kommen. Da mein Kumpel n wichtiges Basketball Spiel hat und wenn er net dabei ist, dann würden die wahrscheinlich verlieren. Naja man sieht sich sicher in Hornberg (irgendjemand bestimmt)


----------



## ph1L (21. Februar 2005)

fack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (21. Februar 2005)

Mangels Feedback habe ich das mit dem Treff wieder einschlafen lassen. Aber wie von Thomas (Scrat) erwähnt wurde die Möglichkeit dafür geschaffen.

Auch eine Möglichkeit wären Namenschilder mit Forum Logo drauf auf die jeder sein Nickname und ggf. den richtigen Namen hinschreiben kann. Dann erkennt man sich sofort beim umhergehen.

Wenn jemand die Ansteckschildchen sponsort, dann würde ich diese besorgen und bedrucken. Kostet schätzungsweise EUR 20,--.

Jemand könnte einen Forums Moderator ausfindig machen und einen IBC Banner organisieren. So etwas gibt es wahrscheinlich, weil es gibt ja auch so ein IBC Racing Team. 

Dann bräuchte wir nur noch eine Sitzgelegenheit. Ein paar Bierbänke oder so. Kann man vielleicht Vorort organisieren (Scrat wie siehts damit aus?).

Wenn sich zwei drei finden, jeder so bissl was macht könnte das eine tolle Sache sein. Alles alleine mach ich nicht. Reicht dass ich alleine beim Sektionsbau war :-(


----------



## Scrat (21. Februar 2005)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch eine Möglichkeit wären Namenschilder mit Forum Logo drauf auf die jeder sein Nickname und ggf. den richtigen Namen hinschreiben kann. Dann erkennt man sich sofort beim umhergehen.
> 
> Wenn jemand die Ansteckschildchen sponsort, dann würde ich diese besorgen und bedrucken. Kostet schätzungsweise EUR 20,--.



Ich glaube, das ist Overkill und unnötiger Aufwand. An die Forumswand eine Liste hängen, auf der sich jeder einträgt, der da ist und erkannt werden will, und eine Rolle Kreppband/Klebeband, auf die man seinen Namen/Nick draufschreibt, dürfte auch ausreichen.



			
				Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bräuchte wir nur noch eine Sitzgelegenheit. Ein paar Bierbänke oder so. Kann man vielleicht Vorort organisieren (Scrat wie siehts damit aus?).



Ob wir jetzt noch Bierbänke organisiert bekommen (und wo wir die hinstellen können), weiß ich nicht - aber direkt am Eingang der Halle 12 am Rolltor ist das Indoor-Cafe von den BMXern, Sitzgelegenheiten sollte es dort auf jeden Fall geben (gegenüber von der Colakisten-Sektion).



			
				Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß im Moment nicht exakt, wie es jetzt platzmäßig ausschaut,



Ich befürchte, platzmäßig wird das mit den Bierbänken schon eng werden, weil wir dann evtl. am Trainingsbereich oder am Mitmachbereich was abknapsen müßten. 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Februar 2005)

So....Da der ein Starter krank geworden ist, wiel in die gripppe heimgesucht hat, bin ich nun doch gerade noch so in die starterliste gerückt, d.h. ich werde am samstag doch starten könne, fahre elite.
man wie ich mich freue, das ich noch starten kann....  
richtig geil
natürlich ist es natürlich für denjenigen blöd der krank ist, aba da kann man nix machen...
man sieht sich dort....

Ich mach mir jetzt n bissi gedanken, wiel ich keine funktionierende schaltung habe, also ich hab zwar 6gänge, nen schaltwerk, aba kein schaltzug und kein schalthebel, sagt mal, hat denn jeder 26"er brav ne richtige schaltung, fürn samstag??

Max


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Februar 2005)

besser wäre das. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das einer von den uci leuten sich dahin stellt und alle bikes kontroliert! zumindest machen sie das beim worldcup weltjugendspielen und so nicht.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (22. Februar 2005)

aber beim junioren wm finale ist der peter fisch hinter den zum start aufgestellten fahrern vorbei gelaufen und hat guguckt das da alles dran ist.

und henrik,wieviele worldcups haste schon miterlebt?
bzw mitgefahren? also da wär ich vorsichtig mit deiner behauptung.
kanns ja auch net so richtig sagen da ich nur 20" bis jetzt beim wc gefahr bin.
aber ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher das die auch da n auge drauf haben.
sehn uns ja in saarbrücken.


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Februar 2005)

das problem max liegt daran das du angegriffen werden kannst!

nehmen wir mal an du rockst ab wie sau und wirst 8ter der 9te fahrer merkt hopla der max hat ja keine komplette schaltung---->einspruch--->max wird disqualifiziert---> der 9te rutscht aufn 8ten vor und is im finale

glaubt ja nicht das des niemand kontrolliert. sobald sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt gibs nen einspruch.  da wird drauf geachtet wie die sau


und das du starten darfst freut mich auch max, fast hättest du auch meinen platz bekommen, weil michs am freitag aufn arm gepackt hat und ich ziemliche probleme mit den schleimbeuteln hatte und seit fr nicht mehr trainiert habe, aber laut arzt kann ich am we doch fahren....puh

jopp dann bis zum wochenende
achso und vergesst nicht mir ein GESCHENK    mitzubringen werde am sonntag leider schon 20


----------



## ringo667 (23. Februar 2005)

Habe mal ne dumme frage:
könnte man nicht kontern indem man sagt, dass man ja die Gänge wechseln kann, nur halt nicht vom Lenker aus?

Im Reglement vom BDR heisst es "Zugelassen sind Mountainbikes mit 26" Rädern und einer
Schaltung mit min. 6 Gängen.",

 Es steht aber nichts davon wie die eingelegt/gewechselt werden müssen.

Ist doch auch ein Argument, obwohl man es bei so einer Veranstaltung lieber nicht drauf ankommen lassen sollte....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2005)

also falls jemand einspruch erheben würde, weil ich keine schaltung am biek habe, und da irgendwelche schwrwiegenden Folgen hab würde, z.B. tommys beispiel nicht ins finale zu kommen, würde ich ausrasten und es würde schwrwiegende folgen haben, für diese persin, sprich z.B. krankenhaus oder mehere beushce beim zahnarzt....
so viel dazu.
naja muss mla schauen, was ich schaltungs mäßig mache....
wer von den anderen mtb'lern hat denn noch keine schaltung???
robi? felix? wasn z.B. mit euch...??


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. Februar 2005)

worin siehstn du den vorteil ohne schaltung? ich mein den schaltarm haste ja noch dran oder? sparste das gewicht vom griff...und sonst noch was, weil ich mein ich brauch die schaltung auch nie...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2005)

ich find schaltung zum kotzen. ich fahre aba trotzdem ne kasette und nen schaltwerk, ich will nur den schalthebel am lenker weglassen....is geiler.
naja muss mir dann halt was ienfallen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Februar 2005)

weiß jemand von euch wer alles so an namenhaften fahrern in SB vertreten sein wird (alle forumshelden die dabei sind jetzt bitte nicht laut "ICH" schreien  ...danke) ...also hauptsächlich internationale trialer und leute wie den hösel natürlich,meine ich jetzt


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Februar 2005)

elite liste

Belaey
Brandt
Butler
Evans
Fischer
Fontenoy
Göhrig
Grosenick
Heller
Hoffmann
Hopfe
Keller
Lange
Mrohs
Nachtsheim
Öhler
Poyser
Rall
Straube
Vinco


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. Februar 2005)

ok,danke...wundert mich das der hösel nicht dabei ist  ....der jan göhrig is auch mit am start?...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Februar 2005)

Hm Felix Mücke ?


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Februar 2005)

mmmhhh weiß ich ned
kann sein das ich jemand beim abtippen vergessen habe!

liste liegt leider weit weg und ich bin zu faul sie zu holen und nochmal draufzuschauen

lasst euch überraschen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> elite liste
> 
> Belaey
> Brandt
> ...


straube durch koch ersetzen und die liste stimmt....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Februar 2005)

so jungs, hab mal den joachim jäckel gefragt wegen der schaltung und er hat gemeint, solang man 6 gänge und nen schaltwerk hat is der schein gewahrt und man kann das so fahren, auch ohne schalthebel, also is das kein regelverstoß!!! es ist halt ein "nachteil" für einen beim fahren, falls man die schaltung dann bräuchte.... also schalthebel braucht man nciht...


----------



## Schevron (24. Februar 2005)

Off Topic:
@Scrat, hab grad was in deiner Signatur gesehen. Is die kleine Blondiene die immer nur spielen will nicht Deutsche? Is mir nur so aufgefallen.

Außerdem hatte ich so die möglichkeit zu schaun ob das mit dem Fotoalbum geklappt hat.

Sry @all for almost spamming =)


----------



## Levelboss (24. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hm Felix Mücke ?



Abitur ist im Moment wichtiger als Fahrrad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (24. Februar 2005)

Jo war letztes Jahr bei mir auch so...und in zukunft wirds auch bissl ******* mit Radeln wenns ins Studium geht..


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. Februar 2005)

könnte mir jemand sagen,wo ich die endergebnisse von SB herbekomme???


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Februar 2005)

demnächst online

1 vinco
2 belaey
3 öhler

der rest weiß ich nimma
war auf jeden fall fett und hat bock gemacht obwohl ich persönlich diesmal abgekackt bin

bilder gibts auch bald online auf der saarbrückenseite


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. Februar 2005)

Wie siehts mit den Leuten ausm Forum aus, wie ham die abgeschnitten ?

Robi C.
TrialsMax
Sebo
Braunschweig_XL


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Februar 2005)

Sebo ist 4....BS XL glaub 7. oder 8....Max 22. oder 23. und ich 14...naja so hart ist die Welt.


----------



## Schlingsi (27. Februar 2005)

boooa... wie der vinco in der ersten sektion seitlich von den rails auf die palletten hoch gerockt ist!   da habsch nur noch blöd geguckt. meeeeeeeeegggggggaaaaa

robi, kann es sein das ich dich heute gesehen habe??? von dutch jeans?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Februar 2005)

Genau..aber da ich nicht unter den ersten 8 war konnte ich leider nicht im Finale starten!!Aber der mit der Von Dutch Jeans war ich..das ist korrekt..


----------



## tommytrialer (27. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> boooa... wie der vinco in der ersten sektion seitlich von den rails auf die palletten hoch gerockt ist!   da habsch nur noch blöd geguckt. meeeeeeeeegggggggaaaaa
> 
> robi, kann es sein das ich dich heute gesehen habe??? von dutch jeans?




wie du warst da? warum hast dich ned bemerkbar gemacht?
wollte dich doch mal kennen lernen


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Februar 2005)

ja schaise... war mir halt net sicher! beim nächsten mal dann    



wer is eigentlich die grossenik, oder wie der heiist?! der hat im aufwärmbereich mal eben 11 palletten gemacht. das hatte ich zuvor auch noch nie live gesehen...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Februar 2005)

jo genau das war der marco grosenick


----------



## Benzman22 (28. Februar 2005)

erst mal respect und hochachtung an die fahrer hier aus dem forum, war echt ne geile show besonders die perverse stapler sektion. hab mit meinem pitbull nur die trainingssektion gerockt. weis eigentlich jemand wie es marko geht, der hatt sich nämlich glaub ich ganz schön am arm verletzt.
war leider nur am samstag da, da hat der Beleay ja noch geführt. mit wieviel fehlerpunkten hat der vinco am schluß gewonnen?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. Februar 2005)

Dabei war die Sektion mit den Baumaschienen noch am leichtesten..(man musste nur mal bei dem Sprung runter die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen.. und sonst fand ichs echt geil.Saarbrücken ist jedes Jahr immer die Reise Wert.Am schwersten war die Bahnschwellensektion..(die hab ich nicht einmal geschafft  ) aber sonst waren alle Sektionen gut machbar..


----------



## ph1L (28. Februar 2005)

ja der Sidehop von der rail auf die paletten war der Hammer.
Aber als es Kenny dann noch locker dem Vinco nachgemacht hat... boah einfach nur der Hammer.

Sebi warst du am 2. Tag noch da?
Hat mich voll angekotzt dass ich so wenige ausm Forum getroffen hab,wenn ich
jetzt grad hör wer alles da war.


----------



## Scrat (28. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mich voll angekotzt dass ich so wenige ausm Forum getroffen hab,wenn ich jetzt grad hör wer alles da war.



Ja, war schon irgendwie doof. Es wurde ja noch 'ne IBC-Liste hingehängt, aber da stand dann der Hochwald-Stand davor, und irgendwie hätten die meisten ja doch eher keine Zeit gehabt.

Egal, wir machen demnächst mal wieder ein Forumstreffen Felsenmeer...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Februar 2005)

der hochwald stand hatte auch seine vorzüge

ich bin mir da gerne ne milch holen gegangen


----------



## Scrat (28. Februar 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> der hochwald stand hatte auch seine vorzüge
> 
> ich bin mir da gerne ne milch holen gegangen



Stimmt, da war nicht nur die Milch lecker ;-)

Servus, Thomas (und abends das Essen war auch gut  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Februar 2005)

also für mich war saarbrücken n riesen reinfall und ne große enttäuschung, hatte auch entsprechende laune.... naja....kann man nix machen...war echtn komischer tag...
aba was geil war, war das freibier....man war ich besoffen als ich aus der halle raus bin...hehe


----------



## R-I-P (28. Februar 2005)

Nabend

Hab ihr den neuen 26" Koxx Rahmen gesehen. Der Hammer!!!!!
Das Rad fÃ¤hrt sich wie en kleines.  
Da wÃ¤r nurnoch der Preis: ca 2000 â¬ fÃ¼rs ganze Rad und ich glaub 800 oder 900 fÃ¼rn Rahmen, is mir dann doch wat zu teuer.

_______________
trial on 

www.7trial.de


----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. Februar 2005)

welcher neuer?


----------



## R-I-P (28. Februar 2005)

Der Marc Vinco, beim Jan am Stand.


----------



## Schevron (1. März 2005)

seh ich das richtig das das tretlager von dem Ding echt übel hoch ist??


Au ja, Felsenmeer. am 16.03.05 sind meine Prüfungen rum dann kanns los gehen =)


----------



## Scrat (1. März 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich das richtig das das tretlager von dem Ding echt übel hoch ist??



So aus'm Kopf raus 80mm über 0.



			
				Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, Felsenmeer. am 16.03.05 sind meine Prüfungen rum dann kanns los gehen =)



Wenn dann auch noch der Schnee weg ist...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. März 2005)

80mm über Achse   

Auja Felsenmeer endlich ma wieder !


----------



## biketrialer (1. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Auja Felsenmeer endlich ma wieder !



das dauert noch mindestens bis ende märz, da liegen zur zeit 25-30cm schnee!
schlittenfahren geht  
toto


----------



## Scrat (1. März 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> das dauert noch mindestens bis ende märz, da liegen zur zeit 25-30cm schnee!
> schlittenfahren geht
> toto



Hmmm... wieviel Füße braucht man mit dem Schlitten von ganz oben bis runter?


Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (1. März 2005)

R-I-P schrieb:
			
		

> Der Marc Vinco, beim Jan am Stand.









das bike gibts schon seit fast nem jahr


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (1. März 2005)

jungs haltet euch mal ran da ich am do schule hab und da will ich mal n paar nette sb videos sehn.
hab ja vorlauter fahrn fast nix von der elite gesehn.

und was ich mir nicht erklären kann das da soviele aus m forum warn und ich mit keinem auser m ph!l gelabert hab.

oder war ich so schlecht zu erkennen?
fahrer mit der nr 5
rot schwarzes monty 05 mit montyklamotten..

ich glaub des is absicht.  
ihr seid alle spanner.    

nee aber wenn wieder mal sowas is 
wie des dualtrial in essen am 15.4.
will auf jeden mit machen.  

SEBO


----------



## Scrat (1. März 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> und was ich mir nicht erklären kann das da soviele aus m forum warn und ich mit keinem auser m ph!l gelabert hab.



Wat is'?

Mit Dir red' ich nimmer ;-)

Und die CD mit Deinem Interview im SR schick' ich Dir auch nicht ;-)

In dem einen Filmbericht war übrigens die Szene drin, bei der Du das Hinterrad geknackt hast und mit dem Rad aus der Sektion rennst 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## tommytrialer (1. März 2005)

jaja das monty ging schneller kaputt als ich dachte

em scrat 
trials shack geht bald wieder online kannst du das da hochladen?
dann kann das jeder runterladen weil wir in bw bekommen kein saarlandtv


ich bring dir mein gefilmtes vom finale mit zum nächsten HR training


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. März 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> jaja das monty ging schneller kaputt als ich dachte
> 
> em scrat
> trials shack geht bald wieder online kannst du das da hochladen?
> ...



Das Monty hat sich im Wettkampf verabschiedet ? Hihi !   

Scrat haste noch mehr SB Videos ? Nur her damit !


----------



## Scrat (1. März 2005)

Hi,

also, ich hab' nur den 1-Minuten-Bericht und den 3-Minuten-Bericht vom SR.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die Rechtslage ist, wenn ich das jetzt online stelle, weil das ja eigentlich redaktionell bearbeitetes Material ist...

Mal sehen, wie wir das hinbekommen...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. März 2005)

Scrat: Session in Mainz muss noch gemacht werden!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. März 2005)

nee nnee du schick ruhig mal.

und tobe vadda meinmonty is net gekracht sondern drei speichen am hr.
bist ja nur neidisch das du kein so porno radl hast.

SEBO


----------



## aramis (2. März 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also, ich hab' nur den 1-Minuten-Bericht und den 3-Minuten-Bericht vom SR.
> 
> ...



Dann reichs mir rüber. Ich stells online. Die Rechtslage interessiert mich so viel wie thai-bo.


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2005)

jjaaa gibs dem ara... der hat mit nix was am hut!   

dann können wir es wenigstens alle gucken!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. März 2005)

ja wo bleibt des video vom SR
und die andern forumsagente haben die keine videos gemacht?

schaut mal das des noch was gibt.  


SEBO


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. März 2005)

genau SEBO son...hau mal auf den Tisch


----------

